# Go Doug Go!



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

If I am not mistaken Doug will take to the track tonight. Just wanted to wish him luck.. Ok Doug Fan club members do the wave!!! :wave: 

 
/|\
/\


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Doug may not make it to night. He is in the process of moving today. He said he was going to make it but I've never seen a move go smooth so we will see. :dude: :wave:


----------



## cwizzle (Nov 8, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Haha, I knew it was only a matter of time until we started a doug thread. go doug go

df#3,
chris


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

If he packed his slotcars away to move he is doomed... lol


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

He was tired but he made it. He ran good in NASCAR but had trouble in the middle of the race. GTP he was in the hunt the whole race. 

DF#4


----------

